
Ask HN: Common Cold+mental work = likelier to experience mental fatigue? - amfitt
I have made an observation that suggests I might need to take a pause from mentally stressing work while having a cold but I&#x27;m not sure. I usually think of colds as can work 100% but stay away from gym. What is your experience and attitudes regarding limiting mental work to prevent exhaustion during sickness?
======
sgmoore
I always felt like my IQ had dropped significantly when I had a cold, as
mental tasks were much harder. Also assumed that everyone else felt the same.
See also
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S088915911...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0889159112001547)
for some research.

